# Aldi's Energy Drink Original



## zacklaws (4 Feb 2011)

Whilst shopping in Aldi's on Wednesday, I was lacking a bit of go so I picked up a pack of their own brand of energy drink "Explosade " glucose energy drink original. Thinking it would be just like Lucozade, I downed a 380ml bottle in one go, but within minutes, what a kick I had and suddenly came to life. Having tried many energy drinks in the past, none have had such a dramatic boost as this stuff gave me. I have yet to try it out on the road but I will be looking into it for those moments when you need that kick.

Looking at the ingredients, its only fructose and glucose, about 34grms of carb in 380mls which is about right for an energy drink but it also has a caffeine content but does not state the amount, which is one thing that I frown upon as it could be too easy to overdose on, otherwise I cannot see anything else to give such a sudden boost, unless it has anything to do with the lactic acid as one of the ingredients?.

For only £1.49, it seems reasonable for 6 bottles as opposed to many other brands. I wish Aldi's was a bit closer as I would have invested in a few packs to try.


----------



## Moodyman (4 Feb 2011)

I'm a fan too.

When I first started commuting I would have a bottle daily - half on the way in and half of the way home.

I then realised that I was too reliant on it and started cutting down. Now only take it on longer weekend rides.

Yes, it's good for the money.


----------



## glendower (4 Feb 2011)

I would say it's the caffeine that's giving you the boost. I am surprised it does not state the amount of caffeine in the drink. We shop at Aldi's regularly not noticed it but will look for it and give it a try. I have bought some of their bike gear in the past and it is good for the money.


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (4 Feb 2011)

Sounds like good stuff, I'll have to get a pack and try one when out riding next... may help on the journey home when my energy is low.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2011)

I have had it and it is certainly good value compared to the branded equivalents.


----------



## zacklaws (4 Feb 2011)

glendower said:


> I would say it's the caffeine that's giving you the boost. I am surprised it does not state the amount of caffeine in the drink.



I doubt it is the caffeine, depending on how demanding my rides are, I will add up to 300mg of caffeine to my preride carbohydrate drinks for a boost along with up to 150mg in both my bottles on my bike to give me 600mg in total, the maximum recommended dosage, but it does not have the kick of this drink from Aldi.

My finger is pointing at the lactic acid, usually it forms in your blood, but perhaps it reacts in the body differently if taken internally.


----------



## Liza (22 Feb 2011)

I now have to try this, will definitely pop down to the nearest Aldi this weekend to pick up a pack, thanks.


----------



## lukesdad (24 Feb 2011)

Does what it says on the tin then


----------



## darkstar (25 Feb 2011)

Homemade mix for me, the majority of shop bought energy drinks screw up my stomach when cycling/running.


----------

